# A couple Nice Buffalo!



## Garzas23 (Aug 11, 2010)

Got a few nice buffalo on Sam Rayburn Thursday Night. Wish it was me that hit these 2 :headknock lol i struggled to hit anything but had a blast and definitely enjoyed my first time bowfishing! Think Iâ€™m hooked lol already want to go again!


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Rock on. All beautys.


----------



## GigUm (Jun 20, 2018)

Nice job! those are some good sized fish


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

Looks like a good time


----------

